# Kronenbourg Blanc Recipe



## arogers (31/7/08)

Me again fellas... 

When I lived in Europe I was pretty partial to a beer my local had on tap called, you guessed it: Kronenbourg Blanc. I was pretty green when it comes to analysing a beer back so not sure what style it is.

Has anybody come across a recipe to get something close to this beer? Cheers in advance!


----------



## bconnery (31/7/08)

regulator said:


> Me again fellas...
> 
> When I lived in Europe I was pretty partial to a beer my local had on tap called, you guessed it: Kronenbourg Blanc. I was pretty green when it comes to analysing a beer back so not sure what style it is.
> 
> Has anybody come across a recipe to get something close to this beer? Cheers in advance!


Blanc is a belgian wit style beer. I don't know if there is anything really different about the recipe for this beer but probably any wit recipe will give you something in the ballpark (and tasty too ...)


----------



## gr3g0rian (31/12/14)

http://forum.norbrygg.no/threads/oppskrift-pa-1664-blanc.16140/page-4


----------



## garyhead.design (2/1/15)

I bought a 6 pack a few months back, it was a pretty mass produced style wit, Very very drinkable, maybe a little sweeter without the dryness on the end palette a good wit should have. The orange flavour was also a tad artificial. But don't get me wrong, it was a very polished beer, and I smashed the 6 pack an hour, it was very easy to drink.

That being said, I think it might be a tough recipe to clone exactly without using some adjuncts to hit the candy like orange flavour and a thinner than average body. maybe some dextrose and maltodextrin.

Alternatively try looking for White Ales or anything labeled a wit at your bottle shop. I think a traditional belgian (hoegaarden is a great example) or an American (Blue Moon is ok) style wit or even some local examples like White Rabbit.

If any of these take your fancy I think you would get better results.

All three examples I mentioned all pretty much have the same malt, hops and spices but the yeast choice plays such a huge role.

The Grain Bill is pretty simple
50% Unmalted Wheat
50% Pilners Malt
You can also use 5-10% Oats for a creamier body

Hops
Normally noble or anything with some spice character, some American examples use some citrus aroma hops, but the general idea is bitter at 60 minutes for 10-20 ibu

Spice
Orange Zest & Corriander seed at the end of boil. Other optional extras include honey, cinnamon, star anise, and nutmeg

Beligian yeast give a great spice flavour and can help in getting that dry finish that leaves you wanting more.
American style wits usually use a typical cleaner flavour yeast, I used ameriacn wheat yeasts, but I find American ale yeast work great, they help boost the citrus characters.
White Rabbit uses an english ale yeast, which again produces a very clean beer with no real character added

Maybe try one of these
http://beersmithrecipes.com/searchrecipe?term=Witbier


----------

